# Umfrage - technische Dokumentation



## Gerhard Bäurle (8 August 2006)

Guten Tag,

wir wollen die Handhabung der Dokumentation
für unsere Hard- und Software verbessern und
bitten Sie um die Beantwortung folgender Frage:

Welche Form der Dokumentation/Handbücher 
bevorzugen Sie?


*Ausführliches Handbuch nur auf Papier*
Das kann ich auch ohne Strom lesen und ich 
kann darin Notizen machen.
*Ausführliches Handbuch nur als PDF auf CD-ROM*
Rechner ist sowieso immer an und die Suche nach 
Stichworten ist einfacher als zu blättern.
*Kurzanleitung gedruckt*
und ausführliches Handbuch auf CD-ROM
*Ausführliches Handbuch nur als PDF online im Internet*
Ist aktueller als meine CD-ROM und viel aktueller als 
das gedruckte Handbuch.
*Kurzanleitung gedruckt*
und ausführliches Handbuch im Internet[/b]

Vielleicht haben Sie auch noch andere Wünsche 
und Vorstellungen. Dann schreiben Sie diese bitte 
hier in das Forum. Vielen Dank für Ihre Mitarbeit.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Gerhard Bäurle


----------



## PeterEF (8 August 2006)

Dokus als HTML sind auch nicht übel - irgendwie wird der Acrobat-Reader bei mir mit jeder neuen Version immer langsamer und bereits nur leicht veraltete Versionen können neuere Dokumente oft nicht mehr ganz korrekt darstellen.


----------



## kpeter (9 August 2006)

hallöchen 

eins fehlt

gedruckte anleidung

und 

gedruckte kurzanleitung


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (9 August 2006)

kpeter schrieb:


> hallöchen
> 
> eins fehlt
> 
> ...



Sorry, habe ich nicht erwähnt:

Die Kurzanleitung ist dann das erste Kapitel 
des ausführlichen Handbuches.

Viele Grüße

Gerhard Bäurle


----------



## Boxy (9 August 2006)

PeterEF schrieb:


> Dokus als HTML sind auch nicht übel - irgendwie wird der Acrobat-Reader bei mir mit jeder neuen Version immer langsamer und bereits nur leicht veraltete Versionen können neuere Dokumente oft nicht mehr ganz korrekt darstellen.


 

Das stimmt, wobei eine suche wie z.B. bei der DocOnCD von Siemens glaube bei PDF besser funkt.
Wichtig ist jedenfalls das man irgendwie die Sachen Offline lesen kann und je nach dem um was es sich handelt auch etwas drucken kann.


----------



## CrazyCat (9 August 2006)

Eigentlich habe ich Handbücher immer gerne doppelt, einmal digital auf der Festplatte um schnell einen Begriff suchen zu können und einmal in Papierform um mich wirklich einlesen zu können.

Wichtig ist das die Anleitungen und Handbücher vollständig sind und nicht wie bei Siemens die Hälfte fehlt.

Die Online - Handbücher kann man meist vergessen, entweder sind sie zu knapp, zu groß um anständig geöffnet und gelesen zu werden oder sind nach einem Jahr nicht mehr zu finden, weil die Baugruppe oder die Software nicht mehr produziert wird.


----------



## Ralle (9 August 2006)

Auf jeden Fall ist es immer gut, wenn man auch Zugriff auf die Pdf-Doku über das Internet hat. So kann man bei Bedarf auch beim Kunden schnell mal Informationen holen, falls die Doku nicht dabei oder nicht auf der Festplatte ist.

PS: Aber bitte so im Internet, daß man es runterladen und ausdrucken kann .


----------



## Suschi-S7 (9 August 2006)

bei unseren neuen Omron FU´s is nur noch ne Schnellanleitung bei..... keine Parameterliste nix. Da muss sich dann ins Internet bemühen. Das kanns doch nich sein. Die Dinger sind schon teuer genug


----------



## Heinz (15 August 2006)

Hallo,
ich habe eigentlich beides ganz gerne.

Für den Kunden auf CD 
und für mich auf Papier. Dort kann man seine Kommentare ablegen und auch PostIt's reinkleben. Bei der IBS hat man den Monitor sowie voll und daher lese ich dann gerne im Handbuch, wenn es nicht klappt.

Das finde ich auch bei Katalogen sehr wichtig. Ich stöbere lieber im Papier. (wahrscheinlich noch.....)

PS. Im Internet den "aktuellen" Stand der Doku zu haben ist fürs Büro sehr schön.


----------



## TobiasM (16 August 2006)

Wenn ich alle Handbücher nur auf Papier hätte, dann müsste ich mit einem zusätzlichen Handbuchkoffer auf Inbetriebnahme gehen - und dort ist es meistens ziemlich eng - also ich bin für eine ordentliche Doku auf CD wobei der Ausdruck als gesamtes oder in Teilen möglich sein muss.

Tobi


----------



## mark_ (16 August 2006)

*am liebsten Beides*

Notizen in Handbüchern sind Prima, finde ich. Diese Handbücher sind allerdings nach der Inbetriebnahme immer weg, so kenne ich das - die verschwinden einfach an gaaaanz sicheren Orten.

Grundsätzlich kann ich Papier besser lesen als eine Doku am Bildschirm.

Aber wie gesagt, das Papier ist weg, dann brauche ich doch ein PDF.

Am allerbesten ist natürlich, wenn ein Gerät ohne Bedienungsanleitung in Betrieb zu nehmen geht, aber das war wohl früher.......


----------



## seeba (16 August 2006)

mark_ schrieb:


> Notizen in Handbüchern sind Prima, finde ich. Diese Handbücher sind allerdings nach der Inbetriebnahme immer weg, so kenne ich das - die verschwinden einfach an gaaaanz sicheren Orten.
> 
> Grundsätzlich kann ich Papier besser lesen als eine Doku am Bildschirm.
> 
> ...


Mit dem Acrobat Professional kann man auch in PDF Dokumenten anmerken.


----------



## smartie (17 August 2006)

Suschi-S7 schrieb:


> bei unseren neuen Omron FU´s is nur noch ne Schnellanleitung bei..... keine Parameterliste nix. Da muss sich dann ins Internet bemühen. Das kanns doch nich sein. Die Dinger sind schon teuer genug


 
Dafür ist das Omron Download Center recht übersichtlich organisiert. Das einzige was hier etwas blöd ist, ist das fast alles nur auf Englisch erhältlich ist.
Was wiederum weniger schön ist wenn man es an den Kunden weitergeben soll.


Im allgemeinen hab ichs aber ganz gern wenn ich das Handbuch auch ausgedruckt bekommen kann, das kann ich mir dann neben den Rechner legen
und muss nicht immer die Fenster wechseln nur weil ich mal eben was nachsehen will.


Gruß smartie


----------



## Raabun (17 August 2006)

*ein wenig oT*

Also,
für mich wäre es wichtig auch "alte" Handbücher, von Teilen die schon zig Jahre nicht mehr gibt im Internet zu finden.
Ich baue oft 20 und mehr Jahre alte Anlagen um oder repariere sie.
Da kann die Suche nach Doku schon aufwendiger als die eigentliche Reparatur sein.

Gruß
Dirk-Uwe

PS: wäre eine solche "Tauschbörse" nicht mal eine Idee für das Forum, als eigene Abteilung - wenn das Copyright es zuläßt?


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (17 August 2006)

Was mir wichtig ist, ist die Aktualität und die ständige Verfügbarkeit auf meinem Notebook. Von daher suche ich mir die Handbücher im Internet, speichere sie auf der Festplatte und habe sie immer dabei. Ich hatte erst neulich einen falschen Steinzeit-Ordner gegriffen und hatte es erst beim Kunden bemerkt. Das ist schon verdammt ärgerlich.

Geräte-Handbücher in Papierform sollten bei Bedarf dennoch verfügbar sein, um sie im Schaltschrank oder beim Kunden zu hinterlegen.


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## maxi (18 August 2006)

Ich will eigentlich ein ganz ausführliches, leicht verständliches und tief ins Deteil gehende Handbuch bei Soft und Hardware anbei. Als NAchschalgewerk.

Ansonsten am besten noch eine Kurzinbetriebnahme Anleitung dabei.

Das ganze natürlich auch als PDF dabei und im Internet stes aktuell zum einsehen und downloaden.


Wer die grossen FU mit 1500 Seiten Handbuch kennt weiss das man das alles braucht


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (3 September 2006)

Hallo,

erst mal allen vielen Dank für die Teilnahme 
an der Umfrage und für die Beiträge - und
eine Stellungnahme dazu bzw. erste 
Erfahrungen bei der Umsetzung ...



PeterEF schrieb:


> irgendwie wird der Acrobat-Reader bei mir mit jeder neuen Version immer langsamer und bereits nur leicht veraltete Versionen können neuere Dokumente oft nicht mehr ganz korrekt darstellen.



Wir hoffen, dass wir diese Probleme 
wirklich niedrig halten können, in dem
wir über die Angabe des Kompatibilitäts-
level möglichst auch ältere Reader-
Versionen unterstützt.



PeterEF schrieb:


> Dokus als HTML sind auch nicht übel



HTML haben wir leider schnell wieder 
verworfen, da 


noch mehr Kompatibilitätsprobleme zu erwarten 
als mit PDFs
durch Grafiken viele Dateien statt nur einer (PDF)
zusätzlicher Aufwand für einen ordentlichen Ausdruck



			
				deltalogic schrieb:
			
		

> Die Kurzanleitung ist dann das erste Kapitel
> des ausführlichen Handbuches.



Das ist im Moment in Frage gestellt. In die 
Kurzanleitung fließen zeitnah alle Erfahungen 
der Anwender (d. h. was bei unserem Support 
davon ankommt). Um nicht alle drei Wochen
eine neue Handbuchversion zu haben werden 
wir die Kurzanleitungen vermutlich getrennt
lassen.



			
				Boxy schrieb:
			
		

> Wichtig ist jedenfalls das man irgendwie die Sachen Offline lesen kann und je nach dem um was es sich handelt auch etwas drucken
> kann.



Ja, das erfordert eine Kompromiss bei der
Kompromierung der enthaltenen Grafiken,
aber der sollte zu finden sein.



			
				CrazyCat schrieb:
			
		

> Die Online - Handbücher kann man meist vergessen, entweder sind sie zu knapp, zu groß um anständig geöffnet und gelesen zu werden oder sind nach einem Jahr nicht mehr zu finden, weil die Baugruppe oder die Software nicht mehr produziert wird.



Damit die Grafiken beim Ausdruck auch
lesbar sind, darf man sie nicht maximal
komprimieren. Wir erwarten Dateigrößen
der PDFs im einstelligen MByte-Bereich. 
Und die alten Versionen werden natürlich
erhalten bleiben.



Ralle schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall ist es immer gut, wenn man auch Zugriff auf die Pdf-Doku über das Internet hat. So kann man bei Bedarf auch beim Kunden schnell mal Informationen holen, falls die Doku nicht dabei oder nicht auf der Festplatte ist. PS: Aber bitte so im Internet, daß man es runterladen und ausdrucken kann .



Ja, mit einer optimierten PDF sollte 
das alles möglich sein.



Suschi-S7 schrieb:


> bei unseren neuen Omron FU´s is nur noch ne Schnellanleitung bei..... keine Parameterliste nix. Da muss sich dann ins Internet bemühen. Das kanns doch nich sein. Die Dinger sind schon teuer genug



Der Hauptaufwand einer ordentlichen 
Dokumentation ist nicht die Produktion
auf Papier - das sind nur die letzten 5 %.



Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Was mir wichtig ist, ist die Aktualität und die ständige Verfügbarkeit auf meinem Notebook. Von daher suche ich mir die Handbücher im Internet, speichere sie auf der Festplatte und habe sie immer dabei. Ich hatte erst neulich einen falschen Steinzeit-Ordner gegriffen und hatte es erst beim Kunden bemerkt. Das ist schon verdammt ärgerlich.
> Geräte-Handbücher in Papierform sollten bei Bedarf dennoch verfügbar sein, um sie im Schaltschrank oder beim Kunden zu hinterlegen.



Dieses Ziel läst sich u. E. nach dem Stand 
der Technik am besten mit PDF-Handbücher 
realisieren. Diese können wir im Internet 
in der jeweils aktuellen Version bereitstellen, 
Sie als Anwender können Sie runterladen,
online durchsuchen oder ganz oder in Teilen
ausdrucken. Und den Stand bei der Auslieferung
können wir als gedrucktes Handbuch mitliefern.

Das ist im Moment Stand der Dinge. Wenn Sie 
weitere Wünsche und Vorschläge haben, sind 
diese jederzeit gerne willkommen.

Viele Grüße

Gerhard Bäurle


----------



## Khale rize (15 Dezember 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,
ich bin Berufsanfänger. Wir bauen in unserer Firma, hin und wieder Maschinen.
Das Thema Dokumentation wurde bisher stiefmütterlich behandelt und ich möchte gerne das Thema irgedwie in Reihe bringen.
Im Internet habe ich Die Richtlinie VDI 4500 und norm EN 61355 gefunden, die für technische Dokumentationen sind. In unserer Firm ist Safexpert auch vorhanden.
Ich weiß nich von wo soll ich anfangen? hilft Safexpert mir eine gute Dokumentation zu schreiben oder soll ich die die Richtlinie 4500 folgen oder norm EN 61355?
Ich bin total verwirrt.
viele Grüße
Khale Rize


----------



## Aventinus (15 Dezember 2011)

Ralle schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall ist es immer gut, wenn man auch Zugriff auf die Pdf-Doku über das Internet hat. So kann man bei Bedarf auch beim Kunden schnell mal Informationen holen, falls die Doku nicht dabei oder nicht auf der Festplatte ist.
> 
> PS: Aber bitte so im Internet, daß man es runterladen und ausdrucken kann .



So sehe ich das auch. Und die PDF´s bitte so dass es erlaubt ist, sie zu Kommentieren. Dann mach ich meine Notzien im PDF.


----------



## Khale rize (15 Dezember 2011)

Ich dachte, es eine Antwort für meine Frage wäre!:|


----------



## Khale rize (15 Dezember 2011)

Ich dachte, es eine Antwort für meine Frage wäre!:neutral:


----------



## winnman (15 Dezember 2011)

mit dem Produkt sollte ausgeliefert werden:

Kurzanleitung für die schnelle Inbetriebnahme und die Parameterlisten (meist braucht man ja nur die), CD Rom oder heute fast noch besser USB Stick mit ausführlicher Anleitung mit allen erforderlichen Details.

Im Internet sollte abrufbar sein (leicht zu finden und zum Download, der dann auch ausgedruckt werden kann, in Englisch und mindestens in Deutsch):
Für alle jemals erzeugten Produkte jeweils: die Kurzanleitung und die detaillierte Doku

Pdf würde ich generell bevorzugen, vielleicht bewusst nicht immer die neuerste Version verwenden, dann sollte es eigentlich auch keine großen Probleme geben.


----------

